# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  A STORY OF A BOY [beautiful story]

## Bluehacks

*There was a young boy who came regularly to soccer practice but never made it to the starting team. while he was practicing, his father would sit at the far end of the field, waiting for him.:thumbs:*

* The matches began & for 4 days,the boy didn't show up for practice or quarterfinal or semi finals. he appeared for the final game,went to the coach & said,''coach,u av always kept me in the reserves & never let me play in the games. but today, plz let me play.'' the coach said,''son, i am sorry, i can't let u. there r  better players than u & besides, it is the finals; the reputation of the school is at stake & i cannot take a chance on u.'' the boy pleaded,''coach, i promise i will not let u down.:huglove:*

*I beg of u,plz let me play.'' the coach had never seen the boy plead like this before. he said,''ok son, go play. but remember, i am going against my best judgement & the reputation of the school is at stake. dont let me down.''*
*
The game started & the boy played like a house on fire. everytime he got the ball, he shot a goal. needless to say, he  was the star of the game. his team had a spectacular win.
when the game finished, the coach went up to him & said,''son, how could i av been so wrong? i av never seen u play like this before. what happened? how did u play so well? the boy replied,''coach, my father is watching me today.'' the coach turned around and looked at the place where the boy's fatherused to sit. there was no one there. :kissing:

He said,''son, ur father used to  sit there when u came for practice, but i dont see anyone there today.'' the boy replied,''coach, there is something i never told u. my father was blind. just 4 days ago, he died. today is the first day he is watching me from above.'':smartass:

isnt it a good motivational story*

----------


## loves intellegence

a very nice story...and really a motive story.:thumbs:

----------


## AaDi

one word .. wow .. 

spectacular ... and really touchy .. 

awesome sharing ..

----------


## RAHEN

many lessons at one time...wonderful...keep it up...

----------


## Quiet Whisper

simply wow.. that one really touched the heart.. excellent post  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks...for replying :kissing:

----------


## friendlygal786

very touching..thanx 4 sharing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hmm...yes very touching...n awesome post :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks Miss sweet

----------


## Fairy

Yes it is Hardik..Thanks for sharing it with us bro  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying

----------


## Muzna

wonderful story... a touchy one  :Smile: 

thank u for sharing

----------

